# Processing costs?



## JohnJack (Jan 5, 2011)

I started shooting film when I moved to London so I never got a chance to compare the prices here (15 dollars a roll) to the prices in America. I'm really hoping Costco, CVS or target can do the job for much cheaper because these prices really are driving me towards digital.


----------



## New Hampshire (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, $15!  You should easily be able to halve that price where you are in Cali with some of the local big box stores.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 5, 2011)

This:  Arista Classic Plastic Developing Tank with 2 reels | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

plus this:  Rollei/Compard Digibase C-41 Midi Color Processing Kit - 20 roll capacity | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Equals about $2.65 per roll developed for 20 rolls.  After the first 20 and having paid for the developing tank it drops to $1.70 per roll.

Scan the Negs with a flat bed scanner and print whichever you like for ~$0.20 per 4X6.

Not too bad, don't you think?


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 5, 2011)

I am paying $2.99 for develop and scan negatives in texas from Arlington camera

I was using snapfish and they were about $5 a roll but no high res scanning for that price.

I have had walmart do some 1hr and it was like $8 

Thanks Mike for that link it is making me really think about going that route, what are you storing your mixed chemicals in?  Acordian cans?  what about keeping it climate controlled in storage?  I live in TX so the temp can move around a bit.  How does a good flatbed scanner compare with a negative scanner?  What about the rinsed chemicals going down the drain?  I can use the bathroom in my shop as my developing area.  I have developed BW before but it has been 15 years.  I am just getting back into the photo game, I really want a digital but I am not going to go digital until I can get the Canon 7d.  sorry for the derail!!


----------



## New Hampshire (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> This: Arista Classic Plastic Developing Tank with 2 reels | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> plus this: Rollei/Compard Digibase C-41 Midi Color Processing Kit - 20 roll capacity | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> ...


 
I'll admit I have heard about developing color film and it has interested me.  But I hear it can also be a bit fidgety.  How hard would you say it is to develop your own color negs?

Brian


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 6, 2011)

from all the reading I have been doing is temperature regulation and timing seems to be the key.  I did watch a some videos on people doing it with tentnal kit and the kit linked above, they seem like they are heating there chemicals in the sink with the properly heated water and just getting after it.  Seems simple enough to me.  I think if I can get some time and money this winter I am going to setup a spot in the bathroom in my workshop to do it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 7, 2011)

New Hampshire said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > This: Arista Classic Plastic Developing Tank with 2 reels | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> ...



Developing color is pretty simple, but it's a lot more time consuming due to the multiple dev steps and all the washing in between. I use a unicolor roller and drum so I can develop 6 rolls at a time without much chemicals. The only trick is maintaining temp, I use a cooler filled with 105 degree water to keep the chemicals at temp, and I also put a heat lamp on the drum while it's agitating to keep it from changing during development.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone use or have any experience with the JOBO CPE 2 type processors?


----------

